# Snow In NJ



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm working today so I'm not home but my wife said it was snowing at my house all day today in northwestern NJ.  It's not sticking but I wish I was home for some stoke.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 15, 2009)

Sticking to the grass in Lake Hopatcong.  Real good burst between 2-3 pm.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gladerider (Oct 16, 2009)

*snowing in nj*

snow being reported in norther new jersey......yippy


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 16, 2009)

Snow flakes in the air again this morning at 900 ft above seas level.  Gotta love noreaster's hope we get a few this year.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Oct 16, 2009)

If it's snowin in Jersey, it must be winter!

those projects can wait till spring!

Odd isn't it, most of NNE is barren, we're loaded down here, at least scenery-wise.   Still some frozen about 2000' feet though!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm at about 300ft...no snow in this part of Jersey.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 16, 2009)

Report I got out of the Poconos is about 6" at 2000 ft (approximately the summit of Camelback as well).  
8)
Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 16, 2009)

No snow at my house in Washington, but driving to work through Chester and Randoph all the lawns and roofs were covered in white.


----------



## playoutside (Oct 16, 2009)

Most northern part of Morris County got enough to cover the ground yesterday. Barely worth measuring, but it was white!  We're at about 1200ft above sealevel which helps.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 17, 2009)

Snow in the forecast today.  We shall see.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Snow in the forecast today.  We shall see.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Some calling for as much as 4-6"


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 17, 2009)

Report out of the Pocono's.  Snowing at 2000 ft.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Just saw this...


----------

